# pine tree tar cordial



## Trying not to break it (Sep 13, 2009)

hi everyone,  i was fortunate,  and won the raffle bottle out the balt. club meeting fri..   a pine tree tar cordial,  i believe it's the summer one.  don't know a lot about it, never thought i have a bottle like this.   thanks for looking, thought appreciated,  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 13, 2009)

another pict.


----------



## madman (Sep 13, 2009)

hey rohna wow!  very nice bottle congrats!


----------



## cracked bottle (Sep 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Trying not to break it
> 
> hi everyone,  i was fortunate,  and won the raffle bottle out the balt. club meeting fri..   a pine tree tar cordial,  i believe it's the summer one.  don't know a lot about it, never thought i have a bottle like this.   thanks for looking, thought aoorreciated,  rhona


 

 Rhona,


 Great pickup at the meeting.  Congratulations!!

 Marc


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 13, 2009)

[]That's great Rhona!....awesome bottle. I'm not sure about different seasons on them though....I know about the summer/winter flasks but not the cordial,...                           Joe


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 13, 2009)

Congats, that's one to be proud of.. The top looks larger than most, you need to get out digging before the luck wears off.[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 13, 2009)

hi mike, marc and joe,  thanks for looking.  joe thanks for any information on it,  someone at the club said the tree had leaves, that's where the info came from.  do you know what time period they where made in?  thanks again,  rhona


----------



## woody (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice, Rhona. You lucked out!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 13, 2009)

Well Rhona,...good question on age. They were pat'd 1859(according to the bottle) but I'm pretty sure the amber variant was later, like maybe t.o.c....Mine has "leaves" too, or protrusions on the limbs....there were probably a few diff. molds too....Maybe gunther will weigh in with some info...He always has great med. info.                                                                               Joe


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 13, 2009)

hi doug, woody and joe.   someone promised to take me digging next sun.  thanks for the info joe.  good luck on your digs.   rhona


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations, Rhona! I love the Pine Tree bottles. I have dug about ten of them, ALL pulverized [][][:'(]. I'm still hoping to dig a good one.  ~Jim


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 15, 2009)

hi jim,  thanks for looking,  i have never even dug a piece of one.   if you are finding pieces, sooner or later you will find a whole one.  good luck digging,  rhona


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 15, 2009)

Great bottle Rhona. Glad you got that one. You deserve it. Come on down to Staunton. I'll take you digging.


----------



## glass man (Sep 15, 2009)

RHONA: I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE THE PINE TREE BOTTLES!! YOURS IS SUPER MINT AND THAT HUGE AIR BUBBLE IS JUST TOO COOL! IS YOURS LIKE MINE THE SMALLER SIZE? [BOUT 7 1/2 INCHES HIGH?] 
   SO GLAD FOR YOU COULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED TO A SWEETER PERSON! THANKS FOR SHARING!

 I STILL HAVE THE CLEAR VASE YOU SENT ME AND AM GONNA EVENTUALLY GET ME A SIAMESE FIGHTING FISH IN IT! LOVE THESE FISH.[THE MALES] CAUSE THEY ARE SO COLORFUL!  [,OTHER MALES CAN NOT BE PUT IN WITH THEM CAUSE THEY AIN'T CALL "FIGHTING FISH" FOR NO REASON} 
  WHEN WE HAVE HAD THE MONEY TO GET ONE,MOST OF THEM AT WALLY WORLD WERE BELLY UP OR LOOKED SICKLY. WE HAVE NO PET STORE ,BUT I WILL GET ONE AND WHEN I DO "MAX" [DONE GOT HIM A NAME] AND THE VASE YOU GAVE ME WILL BE PUT ON HER FOR YOU TO SEE HIM IN HIS NEW HOME!-

  SORRY ABOUT THE RANT ON MAX,THAT IS ONE GREAT BOTTLE YOU WON!!![&:] JAMIE


----------

